# Catmax BassPro reels



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Has anyone used these, are they any good? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have never used them, but I know people who have..They say they are decent reels.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't own any, but know someone who has one. It seems to be an ok reel for channel cats. Poor clicker.


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

I purchased 2 of these reels several years ago and they are built fairly well. However, as M. Magis stated the clickers are horrible! They are very quiet with no adjustment regarding the volume. I have since moved on to Quantum Big Iron reels and couldn't be happier. They are big rugged reels with a very loud clicker and are reasonably priced -- I highly recommend them over the CattMaxx reels. Throw a Big Iron reel on a 7' MH Tiger rod and you are ready for anything that swims in fresh water...


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

the reel casts good but doesn't feel like it has the guts to take on big flats or blues..... i rarely click anymore but those fellers are right when they say the clicker is wImPy. i yanked the reel and loaded a 7000 on the rod and it works much better. i probly should sell the reel as it is just collecting dust.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I bought a Catmaxx over a year ago and have loved it. true that it has a weak clicker, but I can hear it fine. I don't really have a need for a loud one!  I am not a pro like most of you, but I know this reel works great for me. I just bought another one a month or so ago, but obviously have not used it yet. On the first one, I have caught several flats with decent size. I have not caught any hogs yet. I am new to the sport of flattie fishing!  I have caught several 20's, a 25 lber, a 30 lber, and my PB 37 lbs. I have had no trouble handling them with the reels. the 2 larger ones were in pretty heavy current, so the fish seemed to be more like 60 lbs!  I also like the rods. My first is a heavy action, and with the smaller fish, I thought it is a bit overboard. Especially when I decide to fish for channels with it. The new one I purchased, is a med heavy action. I plan on putting it to the test as soon as the flattie start hitting again. I just hope I have as good a year this year as last.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Abu...stick to your user NAME brand..lol BP reels are junk!

Abus are..OK, but there are much better reels on the market than them too...wink!


Scott


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

i sale a american premier in my shop thats just like a 6500 for 45 dollers 220/20 line cp 3ball bearings crome plated brass frame aluminum spool and side plates brass gears bait clicker also has te big handle sold 6 so far and evryone loves them


----------

